# Thyroid under lymphatic in general exam...HELP!



## agontz (Jan 13, 2009)

I am an auditor and my boss keeps telling me when a physician lists
Neck: no thyroid enlargement
that I can check off Lymphatic on the audit sheet (1995 guidelines). I think she is wrong...cna someone help me or send me a link to the answer to this??
Thanks!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with you.  I count thyroid for the neck.

Hematology/Lymphatic/
Immunological:
-palpation of lymph nodes
(site – neck, groin,
axillae, etc)

By definition: Lymphatic System- System inlcuding all structures involved in the conveyance of lymph from the tissues to the bloodstream.  It includes the lymph capillaries, lacteals, lymph nodes, lymph vessels, and main lymph ducts.

https://www.ouhsc.edu/bc/secure/documents/E-Mforcodingclasspart2.pdf


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 18, 2009)

The thyroid gland is part of the endocrine system.  Why couldn't you count it there?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 19, 2009)

*Neck is a body area*

In the 95 guidelines you have body areas or organ systems. The neck is listed as a body area. (Endocrine systems isn't one of the 12 systems listed for the 95 guidelines.)


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 20, 2009)

Under neck on the body system, thyroid is listed there not under lymphatic system.


----------

